# For the Stack and Tilt experts/fans out there. Have a look:



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey All,

I have posted this swing before, but I was reading up on the stack and tilt today, as I have been paying attention to Weir's new swing.

Weir has been one of my favorite players for a long time, so I have watched him carefully over the years. It was always easy to tell when his ball striking was off; his head would move and his weight would get on his toes.

Now with the new stack and tilt, your head is meant to stay in the same position as address through the entire swing and he looks much more balanced. 

You will see I have worked on keeping my head very still for consistency reasons. 

For those experts out there, how difficult would it be for me to adjust to the stack and tilt and how would I benefit? Are there drills to do? 

Video: YouTube - MyGolfster.com: Sound golf swing

I will try to get a front view taken tomorrow!


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

I could not watch the video right now, but I will tell you what I know about the S and T. The S and T is a great way to hit the ball, especially with your irons. You may struggle for a little while with driver and fairway woods, but in time that will pass. 
The hardest thing about the S and T is that you must straighten your right leg on the back swing. That changes the hip tilt to fairly steep. The S and T calles for a flatter swin plan, much like Hogan and Weir. When your hips tilt at a steeper angle it makes it a little harder to swing on the flatter plane. That will be to problem you encounter with the S and T.
If you can keep your Sneed piviot and your Hogan plane then you will be a S and T guy. Just rember to keep you spine angle intact and to watch what plane you are on. 
Good luck.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm envious of your flexibility. Getting old isn't for sissies

It would be easier to observe an S&T swing if the camera angle was 90 degrees to the side, facing you.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I'm envious of your flexibility. Getting old isn't for sissies
> 
> It would be easier to observe an S&T swing if the camera angle was 90 degrees to the side, facing you.


The stack and tilt from the front does not look that much different. It will actually look alot different from down plane, becuase of the plane. If you want to see a S&T swing just find a front view if Mike Weir from this year. He is a perfect example of stack and tilt. 

The S&T people actually do not lean towards the target. If you read the Plumber Bennitt article, it says to feel like you are leaning towards the target. If you have been making a big move off of the ball, not moving will feel like going towards the target.


----------



## golf ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

MyGolfster.com said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have posted this swing before, but I was reading up on the stack and tilt today, as I have been paying attention to Weir's new swing.
> 
> ...


Hey guys i dont agree with this type of swing method i feel that stacking your body and tilting will shut the face of the club on the way back i feel that the club face has to open on the back swing.

The pro i go to has a great website there is loads of video files on it but if you check out the long game section and download the takeaway video file i think what he says makes sence.

Check it out Home : Barry Power

Let me know your feelings on what starts the golf swing i have real problems on what takes the club back.
Would like your input?


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not an S&T user, but Barry gets too far back, even for me.

BT


----------

